# RRR - Revolver Resources Holdings



## System (31 August 2021)

Revolver Resources Holdings Ltd is an Australian mineral exploration company incorporated on 14 July 2021 with a focus on the discovery of copper and other base metal mineral assets in Queensland.

The Company's two projects are both exploring for copper mineralisation. The Osprey Project is located in the Mt Isa Mineral Province located in North-West Queensland and the Dianne Project is located in the Hodgkinson Province in North Queensland.

It is anticipated that RRR will list on the ASX during September 2021.






						Home - Revolver Resources
					

Revolver Resources is an Australian listed copper exploration company focused on the development of natural resources.




					revolverresources.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (31 August 2021)

*Listing date*23 September 2021 11:30 AM AEST ##*Company contact details*https://revolverresources.com.au/
Ph: +61 7 3016 5000*Principal Activities*Exploration and Mining*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*RRR*Capital to be Raised*$15,000,000*Expected offer close date*24 August 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Bell Potter Securities Limited (Lead Manager)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 September 2021)

And trading today .... RRR opened at 24c and is now 23c


----------



## greggles (10 December 2021)

Some good news for Revolver Resources today. Some thick intersections and an impressive 90% sulphides. More drilling and a Mineral Resource Estime for the Dianne project in 2022 could form the basis of a re-rate if the tonnage and grades are there and the economics of the Project look good.

One to watch in 2022 IMO.


----------



## greggles (4 January 2022)

I think RRR is a good bet for gains in 2022 based on the potential of the Dianne Project just on its own. The company is working hard to get the initial Mineral Resource Estimate completed on the basis of the existing ore body. However, a IP Electrical Geophysics Survey being conducted has revealed multiple drill targets and the potential for a deposit of substantial size.

Definitely a company with a lot of potential. Results from drilling carried out in December should be announced later this month or early next month.


----------



## The Triangle (19 February 2022)

greggles said:


> I think RRR is a good bet for gains in 2022 based on the potential of the Dianne Project just on its own. The company is working hard to get the initial Mineral Resource Estimate completed on the basis of the existing ore body. However, a IP Electrical Geophysics Survey being conducted has revealed multiple drill targets and the potential for a deposit of substantial size.
> 
> Definitely a company with a lot of potential. Results from drilling carried out in December should be announced later this month or early next month.
> 
> View attachment 135209



I'm so confused by this company.

$10 million in the bank with a MC of nearly $100 million?  How are they any different to any other junior drilling with the same cash which generally have a MC much lower?  RRR is moderately interesting as they have an old mine, but insanely overvalued IMHO.  The risk-reward ratio is way out of wack and the content of all their price sensitive announcements makes me want to vomit.   In their most recent presentation they have views of golden grove and Sandfire mines and an electric car and a whole lot of words.  Nothing of substance.   Releasing visual estimates (1/2/22) of grades should be banned by the ASX.  Where are the lab assays from the drilling months ago?  Doesn't take that long in Queensland to get core logged and assays back does it?  I might just give ALS Townsville a call and check on their turnaround times...maybe I'm wrong here.    All I've seen so far are re-assayed old holes....

And WTF is _"*Forensic recovery* of historic Dianne drilling data" _


----------



## greggles (21 February 2022)

The Triangle said:


> I'm so confused by this company.
> 
> $10 million in the bank with a MC of nearly $100 million?  How are they any different to any other junior drilling with the same cash which generally have a MC much lower?  RRR is moderately interesting as they have an old mine, but insanely overvalued IMHO.  The risk-reward ratio is way out of wack and the content of all their price sensitive announcements makes me want to vomit.   In their most recent presentation they have views of golden grove and Sandfire mines and an electric car and a whole lot of words.  Nothing of substance.   Releasing visual estimates (1/2/22) of grades should be banned by the ASX.  Where are the lab assays from the drilling months ago?  Doesn't take that long in Queensland to get core logged and assays back does it?  I might just give ALS Townsville a call and check on their turnaround times...maybe I'm wrong here.    All I've seen so far are re-assayed old holes....
> 
> And WTF is _"*Forensic recovery* of historic Dianne drilling data" _




I think the market is pricing in the huge potential size of the Dianne Project. The footprint just keeps on getting larger. The grades announced so far are very high. The $90 million market cap is just a reflection of how large some are expecting the project might be.

I can't speak to the lab assay result delays, although it does appear as though they should have been announced by now. Not sure what the problem is.

I don't have any position in RRR, but I do think there is a lot of potential there. I haven't been following closely this year and haven't crunched any numbers, but am watching with interest from the sidelines.


----------

